# Exotic Woods, Burlington 5th annual guitar day Sept. 24



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Upcoming Events | Exotic Woods


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I will do my best to be there for a visit!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Anybody else coming on Saturday?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

The show was really nice. I had great time browsing the woods, checking out the guitars and listening to MJS Pickups and GTA Guitar Repairs seminars.

Here are couple of images:
Bowes Guitars:









GV Basses:









Brown Bear Guitars:


Cithara Guitars:


Pattison Stringed Instruments:


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Karol Custom Guitars:


Meadow Guitars:


G & M Craftworks:



and woods:


Whole album is here for your pleasure:
2016-09-24 Exotic Woods Guitar Day - phototraveldiary

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

And the program was:
Confirmed Guitar Day 2016 Exhibitors
• Belanger Guitars – Ron Belanger
• Bickertone Guitars – Eric Bickertone
• Bowes Guitars – Brian Bowes
• Brown Bear Guitars – Jesse Brown
• Canadian School of Lutherie – Jeremy Nicks
• Cithara Guitars – Daniel Clark
• FE Tellier Guitars – Fred Tellier
• Furan Guitars – Gregory Furan
• G & M Craftworks – Robbie Jaster
• GV Basses – Giorgo Vasiliou
• GTA Guitar Repairs – Chad Moyles
• Justin Collier
• Karol Guitars – Tony Karol
• Meadow Guitars – Mike Pawson
• MJS Custom Handwound Pickups – Mike “Smitty” Smith
• Mulrain Guitars – Shaun Mulrain
• Olivewood Guitar Company – Mick Oliveira
• Pattison Stringed Instruments – Ian Pattison

10:30 a.m. – Karol Custom Guitars – Tony Karol
11:30 a.m. – MJS Custom Handwound Pickups – Mike “Smitty” Smith
1:00 p.m. – GTA Guitar Repairs – Chad Moyles
2:00 p.m. – Sergei De Jonge


----------

